# Best/professional place for Arabic language courses and Martial arts



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello people,

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a legit/professional Arabic learning anguage centre?

I can read and write Arabic, however I'd like to improve my understanding of conversational Arabic, for business and/or casual reasons.

I'm also looking to take some martial arts classes... maybe muay thai, capoeira, or kickboxing.. can anyone recommend places they have tried/heard?

I live near the Dubai Marina area, so accessibility via metro would be nice, or walking distance if near the Marina.

I'm not sure about the budget needs yet.. I'm still trying to figure things out and I'll go along from there.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

selennium said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a legit/professional Arabic learning anguage centre?
> 
> ...


Eton Language Institute in Knowledge village is quite close to the marina (10AED taxi fare) and are very good. Not sure about combat!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

selennium said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a legit/professional Arabic learning anguage centre?
> 
> ...


Definitely ETON Institute. Ask for Mahmoud who is the head of the Arabic department. He is a great teacher. I signed up for Arabic Beginner's one at the end of last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, and now waiting for part 2......

There is nothing closer (or walking distance) from the Marina.

There are a number of new gyms in the Marina/JBR area that opened over the last few weeks, I suggest you do a google search. Sorry I cannot be of more help.
Good luck!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm up for taking an Arabic class - semiprivate lessons should save some $$$
And KO Gym in the Marina (by the Al Maya Supermarket) is excellent
Their guys fight at Chi all the time.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you so much - bigjimbo, xpatusa and and yogagirl! 

I will definitely look into the places mentioned and keep the thread posted on which places were the lucky ones.

Much appreciated


----------

